# X-mas display case...



## southern Maine diver (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, I finally got a nice display case to start showing some of my bottles. My wife got it for me for Christmas and now, I have been taking some bottles out of the boxes and putting them into the case.  []

 I used to have them all over the place, on shelves, over the top of the kitchen cabinets, on the window sills... my wife couldn't stand it anymore, taking the bottles down to dust them...[:'(]

 I used to have a couple hundred on display... well now I have enough room to display twenty five or thirty of them so I think I'll try to arrange them by style/type...[:-]

 Here's what it looks like..


----------



## rlo (Jan 9, 2008)

what is the vessel on the bottom shelf?


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 9, 2008)

So far I put the Iberian Olive Jar on the bottom shelf... I'll put some other crock ginger beers down here as well..

 One shelf for some inks...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 9, 2008)

One shelf for some Stoddard flasks...


----------



## rlo (Jan 9, 2008)

wow! very nice!  iberian olive ? from what date?


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 9, 2008)

And another shelf for some snuff jars and a blacking bottle...[8D]  I'll mix in some good meds when I find them in the boxes I go through and maybe throw in a couple of sodas or US Navy Pepper and Mustard bottles...  Sure is fun moving these things around...  Enjoy..[]

 Wayne


----------



## bottle109 (Jan 9, 2008)

I like the style of the display case, gives you a full view.[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey Becca...

 The vessel on the bottom shelf is an Iberian Olive Jar.  I found it about three years ago in 55' of water here in the Piscatqua River which runs along the Maine/NH border.  It dates from between 1675 to 1720... It is my oldest piece so far.  It was used for the storage of olives, olive oil and other food stuffs being shipped from Spain and the Iberian Penninsula near the Mediterranean.  Kinda neat to find something like this intact.  

 This was the time when Native American Indians were attacking the early colonists... I love history..

 Wayne


----------



## rlo (Jan 9, 2008)

what a find!  I think I should take up diving!


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 9, 2008)

Way too cool Wayne! Great case for some great bottles! Smoke


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 9, 2008)

I agree with smoke, those are some smokin' bottles and a durn fine display case- nice!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 10, 2008)

Great cabnet Wayne. Tell Pammy that I said she done good.


----------



## LC (Jan 10, 2008)

I bought one of those cabinets a few years back to display my bottles in. Once it was brought in the house and set into place, my Misses decided that her Hull Pottery would look much better in it than my bottles, lost out on that deal. Wayne, save a shelf for me to put some of mine on !


----------



## idigjars (Jan 10, 2008)

Great looking display Wayne!  I especially like the light yellow/olive looking umbrella ink, NICE!   Well.........ALL your stuff looks nice and the cabinet looks great too.  Congrats!  Paul


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Paul...

 Yeah, that yellow umbrella ink with a nice open pontil, was found by my oldest son Ryan, in his first dig of an old foundation dump that he and his brother Nathan found.  There was a lot of nice stuff that came out of that hole including a nice rare Stoddard open pontil Portland, Maine med... sure wish they would get out and do some more diggin.

 Wayne


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 11, 2008)

very nice display!  Man I want to learn how to dive!


----------



## idigjars (Jan 12, 2008)

Wayne that is cool.  Your boys are very lucky in all respects!  Paul


----------

